

The Hebrew Hammer - prawn
http://observer.com/2013/03/the-hebrew-hammer/?show=all

======
prawn
_Logan’s fabricated back story hinges on a seed accelerator known as Y
Combinator, which has helped produce such companies as Reddit, Dropbox and
Airbnb. “I tell them I had some bar mitzvah money that I decided to invest,
and that’s how it got started,” Logan tells me. “So I invested $10,000, and it
doubled, doubled again, doubled again. I don’t give figures, but I say I was
kind of able to retire from that life and start medical school.”_

